
And this, too, shall pass away ... - ColinWright
As I write this 18 of 30 entries on the &quot;newest&quot; page are about WhatsApp. Whatever that is - I&#x27;d never heard of it before now. It&#x27;s got four entries on the front page, and the top entry on the front page got 240 votes in 24 minutes. In the meantime a discussion about proofs, computers, automated reasoning, and other such issues has plummeted off the front page.  Even though the discussion is civil and constructive, it&#x27;s fallen foul of the HN &quot;flamewar detector&quot; heuristic.<p>It&#x27;s late here, and I have an early start in the morning, so I&#x27;ll see what tomorrow brings.  See then if there&#x27;s anything worth reading.<p>As I go, let me ask - what do <i>you</i> get out of HN?
======
ACow_Adonis
Just be glad that Facebook didn't buy Flappy Bird for 16 billion bitcoin...

I'm pretty sure when it happens the universe is supposed to end or something.

------
jordsmi
Not this again. I get the latest news on Hacker "News". That includes one of
current biggest apps selling for $16B or whatever it was.

It is also a way to pass the time. Instead of playing video games, I can waste
my time reading things that have some sort of relevance to technology and
such.

------
tostitos1979
At least this is better than the months where 19 of 30 entries on the front
page were about bitcoin.

I'm not going to comment on the quality of posts. What brings me to HN is the
user base. It is the people who make stuff.

------
emocakes
Not so much these days, this place is getting filled with liberals who seem to
have majored in the arts, not computer science of engineering.

~~~
chc
I don't think it's changed that much in the four months you've been a member.

